# The gypsy poacher



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)

hi all something a bit different my gypsy poacher made from oak with a bit of a bark handle not that you hold it by that the band are way to strong to hold it from the bottom any way it finised the same way all my catapults are linseed and ca glue tubes are looped greed dub dub very strong but seem ok I was thinking thy was going to be no good for 10mm steel but it was sooting very well

































thank for looking ATB bigoy


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Very elegant and powerful, good mix.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

really sweet natty shooter


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice fork!


----------



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)

thank for all the repls I an going to change the bands the wax cotton keep slipping over the pouch you can see on the 1st pic


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Lve the tabs. Good plan on changing tie. I did notice. Glad you caught it.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice one! Tabs are very cool.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

sweet !

cheers


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

came back for another look real real nice


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice work, i love that wood grain, what are inside this fork


----------

